# Nivea natural beauty radiance boosting moisturiser



## Lucy (Mar 31, 2009)

anyone used this? i think it looks kinda cool

*NEW*







Having a radiant and even complexion makes you look and feel beautiful. Using a foundation to achieve this look is sometimes disappointing as it can appear unnatural.

NIVEA VISAGE NATURAL BEAUTY Radiance Boosting Moisturiser has a pleasant shimmering effect for an instantly even and radiant skin.

*How does it work?*

â€¢ The beautifying moisturiser, enriched, with Mango Milk, hydrates your skin throughout

the day whilst visibly refining complexion.

â€¢ The light-reflecting formula, with Cashmere Proteins, immediately gives the skin a natural-looking and even radiance.

â€¢ The special NIVEA VISAGE UVA/UVB filter system helps protect your skin from sunlight induced premature ageing.

*Result*

Instant natural-looking, radiant and even complexion!

Natural Beauty Radiance Boosting Moisturiser - NIVEA


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't, but it sounds interesting !


----------



## kei (Feb 25, 2010)

Do they sell it in the U.S.?


----------



## mebs786 (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought this last week and returned it back.. Very disappointed as when applied it did give my skin a lovely radiant glow but it is not moisturising at all... After a couple of days my skin was starting to dry out..


----------



## GiovaWe (Feb 27, 2010)

The marketing buzz word "natural" is kinda over used...


----------

